# The wind in Spain is a Pain



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The wind has been blowing hard here in Benecarlo all night. My motor scooter was blown over and awnings on some of the caravans have been giving trouble but we have mucked in and they are secure now. 
Lost the tele so we will have to talk to each other now. 
Forecast says it is in for the rest of the day. 
On the bright side the temp is a pleasant 17deg C and we have not had any rain. 

Andy


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

No wind here at Cabopino, just a light breeze. Sunny, warm and dry.

Pete 8)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Disturbed night here in Javea too, no damage as far as I know. No sun this this morning either.

peedee


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are just East of Murcia, either we didn't have any wind or I slept through it. Calm but overcast now and 19 degrees, Alan.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes a wild one at Penisacola too, couldnt sleep much with the violent gusts like hammer blows but it is easing off now and the sun is shining.

RD


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Staying*



peedee said:


> Disturbed night here in Javea too, no damage as far as I know. No sun this this morning either.
> 
> peedee


Where are you Staying peedee?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Back to normal now just alight breeze. Clearing up the mess now.
Scooter is okay just a small dent in the side panel popped out most of it. It started okay and the battery did not lose any fluid.

Andy


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Serves you all bloody right. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

From a wet miserable Cornwall.

Keith


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*weather in spain*

Lovely here in Mazarron--Murcia


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

17 and very calm here at santa susanna, costa brava. Sat by the beach with free wifi and using my new advent vega.....  its a hard life...ha..


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

inkey-2008 said:


> The wind has been blowing hard here in Benecarlo all night. My motor scooter was blown over and awnings on some of the caravans have been giving trouble but we have mucked in and they are secure now.
> Lost the tele so we will have to talk to each other now.
> Forecast says it is in for the rest of the day.
> On the bright side the temp is a pleasant 17deg C and we have not had any rain.
> ...


If you carried a wind turbine like I do, you would be praising the weather instead. All that free power, marvellous. :wink:


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Fine here in Barcelona. 18 degrees, sunny morning, cloudy now and a slight breeze. Sitting looking at sea, not even any whitecaps. Sorry about Cornwall!
Sal


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Sal,

Did I detect a touch of sarcasm in your post?   "Sorry about Cornwall)


Enjoy yourself.

Keith


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

its not too bad in good old morecambe, weather forecast for thurs 13 degrees ???? but heres the catch rain ? . still looking forward to april when you should have got more sun , down there , 
keep smiling june


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*FRANCE Beziers*

Windy cool today and rain last night weather to pick up Friday 18c ,and sun forcast for 4 days.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

What can I say?

Beautiful day here at Conil de la Frontera (just south of Cadiz), as it has been for the last 4 days. Forecast for the next 7 is the same too.

Trying not to burn myself.

I console myself with the thought that someone has to do it :lol: 

Paul


----------

